# Question on kitchen aid mixers



## mrad (May 10, 2018)

Not sure if this is the right forum, but I did see a question on mixers in it.

I was given on older kitchen aid mixer from my parents. Catch is, it only works on low speed setting.  Does anyone know if the other speed settings can be fixed or how I would go about getting it fixed?


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 10, 2018)

There are how-to videos on youtube to take it apart, and lubricate it etc. Mine was a like new again after I did! Its not hard and basic tools. You can do it!


----------



## mrad (May 10, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> There are how-to videos on youtube to take it apart, and lubricate it etc. Mine was a like new again after I did! Its not hard and basic tools. You can do it!



Thanks. I hope its that easy of a fix


----------



## mrad (May 10, 2018)

okay, when I got home from work, I pulled the mixer out of the basement to see what it looked like. I noticed it had 10 speeds. I turned it on at low speed and it worked. I then turned it up to the second speed and it seemed to speed up, I tried again at the 3rd speed and it increased again. It did not seem to increase at any other levels but after a minute ir two it seemed to emit an odor.  I then put some dough mix in and turned it on low. after a minute I noticed smoke coming out of it. I immediately turned it off.   Does this still sound like something that lubrication can fix?


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 10, 2018)

Watch the videos. You will get a sense of how easy it is. Once you get it open all will be revealed. Ereplacementparts has parts and parts illustrations and their own videos. Highly recommend it.


----------



## gkas (May 10, 2018)

I've replaced the speed sensor in mine, and it's pretty easy. Most of the repair parts places online have example videos. It's a small circuit board and pretty easy. Cheaper than a new one. Look up the serial/model numbers to get the correct part.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 11, 2018)

It sounds like your KA is an oldie but a goodie! You can still get all the parts you need for it, and they actually quite inexpensive.
When I pulled mine apart I discovered a couple of issues. It had been bogging down easy and acting very funny speed wise, but not exactly speed issues like you describe. First I found that the snout had taken in a lot of dough up through the seals, and tons of "stuff" came out that was gumming it up. Secondly, the grease that was in the gears was setting up hard like clay. I spent a lot of time cleaning out the old hard grease, and that was the hardest part. Get some solvent and an acid brush or tooth brush, paint brush etc, and an old plastic container and lots of paper towels. Clean it out good and get some fresh grease in there! And don't forget to re-lube the accessory attachment bushing and drive! In fact if anyone reading this has a Kitchen Aid mixer that's more than a couple years old- you owe it to yourself to take yours apart to clean it and re-grease it! I was shocked.


----------



## mrad (May 11, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> It sounds like your KA is an oldie but a goodie! You can still get all the parts you need for it, and they actually quite inexpensive.
> When I pulled mine apart I discovered a couple of issues. It had been bogging down easy and acting very funny speed wise, but not exactly speed issues like you describe. First I found that the snout had taken in a lot of dough up through the seals, and tons of "stuff" came out that was gumming it up. Secondly, the grease that was in the gears was setting up hard like clay. I spent a lot of time cleaning out the old hard grease, and that was the hardest part. Get some solvent and an acid brush or tooth brush, paint brush etc, and an old plastic container and lots of paper towels. Clean it out good and get some fresh grease in there! And don't forget to re-lube the accessory attachment bushing and drive! In fact if anyone reading this has a Kitchen Aid mixer that's more than a couple years old- you owe it to yourself to take yours apart to clean it and re-grease it! I was shocked.



I'll make sure to take it apart this weekend. What type of grease should I be using?
I'm guessing it at least 30 years old and most likely older.


----------



## daveomak (May 11, 2018)

There are "approved" greases...  Food grade...  I have a can of the original grease...  Knowing what I know from replacing the gear box in mine, I feel fairly confident this grease will work well....  it's food grade and really, REALLY thick so it won't travel...   I use it on my slicer, stuffer and grinder also....  Amazon has both greases...







https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_s...kitchen+aid+grease,aps,554&crid=388WNMAETG9PG


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 11, 2018)

See now, lookie there! Dave Omak told you the BEST grease. I use the same grease for my slicer, stuffer and such too. But I chose not to use that in my KA for a couple of reasons... First of all it is basically just sterile petroleum jelly. Since where that grease goes it does not come in contact with food, I felt pretty confident in using a better grade of heavy duty construction grease. My preference was an NLGI Grade #2 lithium based. (In my day job, I am paid to know these kind of things.)


----------



## mrad (May 11, 2018)

I'm guessing Dave's lube is probably the same stuff or very similar to the lube I use on my home brew keging system.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 17, 2018)

Any updates? Find any surprises besides old dry grease and caked old dough?


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2018)

Below is the grease I have,  the manufacturers recommended grease...  It is listed in the link I copied in post #9.. along with other greases ...  

_There are "approved" greases... Food grade... I have a can of the original grease_...

https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_s...kitchen+aid+grease,aps,554&crid=388WNMAETG9PG


----------



## mrad (May 18, 2018)

Last weekend ended up being more hectic than I anticipated.  I'm hoping got have time this weekend as we have no kids sporting events.  I did watch a couple of the you tube videos this week. I will try to watch a couple more tonight and then take it apart tomorrow.  They look simple enough. Hoping the smoke came from a cooling/crud build up issues.


----------



## daveomak (May 18, 2018)

My mixer repair...   If yours has the plastic gear box, replace it with the aluminum gear box...   Look for wiring that overheated and replace it also...   I did a thread on this project probably 6 years ago..


----------



## mrad (May 18, 2018)

I got a little more info on the mixer. My mom (75 y.o) said it used to be her mothers. She said it is at least a 1960's model and possibly older. I am guessing no plastic in this thing.

Any one know How I can find out the date of the machine?

I did place a next day order for the white food grade Kitchen Aid grease from amazon.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 18, 2018)

mrad said:


> Any one know How I can find out the date of the machine?


Did you find a serial number? That should give you an idea. You will need it to order parts anyway.


----------



## daveomak (May 18, 2018)

Here is one GOOD place to look for parts..  they search by serial number also....  It's where I got my parts...   browneyes had mentioned it earlier...
https://www.ereplacementparts.com/kitchenaid-mixer-parts-c-114958_114959.html


----------

